# Layla :) Mom: Staffy, Dad:?



## carolbob (Feb 9, 2012)

This is Layla. She's just a year old in these pictures. Her mom is allegedly Staffordshire terrier (I never saw her but the rescue org did). The vet thinks her dad is maybe Italian greyhound? Any thoughts?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Italian Greyhounds are small dogs. I just don't see it.

Her face looks kind of Pointer-ish, I think.


----------



## Avery (Nov 22, 2011)

I also think that Italian Greyhound is really out there.

She looks very much like the bird dogs my grandpa used to own. I was pretty young when he had them, so I don't know what their breed was, but it could be some type of pointer like Willowy said.


----------



## bobmandy (Oct 18, 2012)

+1 for Pointer - beautiful dog, we have a really similar looking cross, parents unknown. Very humorous, keen eyed and a bird spotter - good frisby catcher!


----------



## Bear2010 (Aug 21, 2012)

I think a cute pointer or hunting dog mix of some sort...just adorable and beautiful colors!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

my immediate thought was a pointer, too.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I also thought Pointer with a bi of cuteness


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree about pointer. She is beautiful and she looks like a really smart dog too. She just has that "look" IMO.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Pointer. She is a beauty!

~Erica~


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Another vote for pointer here....


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll agree with Pointer as well.
and lordy that pouty lip xD


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

The coloring looks like those of a Braque Saint-German, but since they are so rare I highly doubt it. So I'll go with Pointer too.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Braque_Saint-Germain


----------

